# Update for Snowolf!



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey there - thanks so much for the reply in the CASI thread that I hijacked. I read over what you posted and I have a real problem in my reading comprehension - always have! Trying to read and comprehend what I need to do is pretty hard for me. I am just SOOOO visual - I must have been a man in a prior life! lol

Anyhow, I totally thought I understood about what you were saying about the mystery arm that I still have and how I am hopping from one edge to another. I also noticed I would always put my left hand up and push it back to help to get to my toeside. While reading that post I also noticed that I NEVER actually point my board down the fall line between edge changes. I would be on heelside and jump or turn to toeside without actually ever flattening the board down and THEN engaging the edge. 

So, Sunday I finally set a goal to ride with my hands velcroed to my legs and try to do that all day and try to flatten my board between edge changes. It is truly like learning to snowboard all over again trying to get rid of the bad habits! Argh! But, I think I have accomplished some progress. I took the videos that you looked at last week from the same runs and have edited the newer version after them from Sunday. Ignore the Leprechaun outfit was it was St. Patrick's Day on the hill. I tried to slow it down and going from toeside flatten the board and then lean to my heelside and vice versa. The newer videos looks so much smoother than hopping from edge to edge. There were still two spots where my old habit came to play when I bobbled, but overall I just need to get used to riding with my arms down. I could tell from watching my old video that having my right arm up was actually turning my left shoulder out, and with my hands down it keeps my shoulders in line with the board. I have to verbally tell myelf, "flat board....edge....flatboard...edge for every turn. I know my edges still are not high, but first I need to re-learn to ride with my hands down and flatten the board between edge changes and then go from there when I have mastered that. When that becomes memory then I will try to get on my edge and lean more. But overall, I was really surprised at the difference in the videos. But, as always, I need affirmation from Snowolf! Is it just my hopeful imagination or am I finally partially doing what you've been wanting me to do all along? lol By the way, this was a lot less exerting that what I was previously doing! lol

Thanks again... Vicki


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not Sowolf but let me tell you that's definitely a very noticeable progression . You seem much more confident in the "after" videos and it looks much smoother.

I've noticed a few things I'd like to point out if you don't mind. Easy fixes for small issues I'd call them:

From the video it looks like your body weight is slightly shifted towards the tail. Your back knee seems to be bent more than your front knee most of the time. I'm not sure if that's just the video angle but it looks that way. If you're a bit in the backseat it makes it more difficult to apply the right amount of pressure to your edges. Try to keep your body weight centered between your bindings (lengthwise). You could also try to bend your knees a little bit more. It will give you more balance and stability.

Thinking of your arms as velcroed to your body is a helpful thing but don't forget that they can also be very useful to regain you balance once you're bobbing. So if you lose control, use your arms to regain it and velcro them back to the body .

Just my two cents. I think you're on a very good way!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, yes, I do see what you mean about rushing the turns. I was "trying" to slow it down, but guess old habits still work their way in there. I will definitely keep trying to point the board downhill more and not rush it. I think it will definitely take practice and we only have 2 weekends left, but gives me a lot to think about for next season now that I finally am understanding what I need to work on as I could finally tell a difference just keeping my hands down. And yes snowolf I do need to make more c shapes, but I was focusing on keeping my hands down first. I am going to just work on my hands these next two weeks and then I'll try the c shapes and keeping my weight centered and all that next year. 

And putting more weight on the nose - I think there were a few turns I made (not on the video) when I felt I was leaning forward into the turn and it felt odd, but I could tell a difference in that turn when I did it, but then that odd felling made me put my hands out. So, I will definitely keep the weight forward in mind. There is just soooo much to try to do all at one time! But I will conquer this!

I'll also try the left hand our steering the wheel next year as I'm afraid putting my arm out at this point will get me back to pushing my arm again to turn. Facing forward is a throwback from skiing and I must admit, my neck was sore after Sunday from having to turn my head so far as I'm used to riding more open which doesn't hurt my neck. Great, now another new ailment! I could also sense I do need to lean, but that is kind of scary to me with my arms down so I think just more practice used to riding with my arms down I can then try to lean and edge the board - crossing our fingers I will finally be able to do that next year - of course each year I just keep getting older and older! :thumbsdown: Gotta get this figured out soon!

As always, I appreciate the feedback. You've given me things that I can now actually visualize working on! Thanks! :yahoo:

Vicki


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

great job Vicki!, you sure are progressing real well. as you already have pointers from Snowolf and Basti, i second the notion. The one really good thing i 've seen in your "after videos" besides the cool outfit is the one area of the vid where your husband was actually parallel to you. your turns on that were smoother, your knees were bent and your more centered. you already know that there are some small areas you have to practice, and i bet when that clicks the next vid i'll see from you is your euro-carving:laugh: Keep at it Vicki, enjoy the rest of the season.:thumbsup:


----------

